# Clever product placement by Coca Cola?



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

When I think of unhealthy products infiltrating cycling, Coca Cola's not exactly at the top of my list.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> When I think of unhealthy products infiltrating cycling, Coca Cola's not exactly at the top of my list.


LOL++

OP, what makes you say that they are sponsored by Coke? Why would you say that Coke is unhealthy for an endurance athlete? - TF


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Flat Coke has been a long-time energy drink in the European ranks. It's a good shot of energy between the caffeine and natural sugar, not the high fructose corn syrup we see in the States. Not as bad as you might think.


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

kupe said:


> Flat Coke has been a long-time energy drink in the European ranks. It's a good shot of energy between the caffeine and natural sugar, not the high fructose corn syrup we see in the States. Not as bad as you might think.



you can get kosher coke in the states, it's made with sugar cane, tastes better and is better for you... have to wait for the jewish holidays to get it though...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

ajoc_prez said:


> I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?


The riders are not sponsored by Coke.

Coca-Cola has been a long time sponsor of the TdF. Coke has long been handed out by neutral m/cycles to any of the riders that want it.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

This has been going on since coke was invented.

Also in case you don't know, the purpose of professional sports is to sell products, that is how the players/riders make money. Do you really think that riders like dressing up in neon spandex with logos all over them?


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?


When you're bonked out of your mind, nothing beats an ice cold Coke! The riders have been drinking Cokes for a long time, and a lot of them get Cokes in their musettes.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

kupe said:


> Flat Coke has been a long-time energy drink in the European ranks. It's a good shot of energy between the caffeine and natural sugar, not the high fructose corn syrup we see in the States. Not as bad as you might think.


What's wrong with HFCS? Recent studies have suggested that a 1:1 ratio of glucose:fructose is the best way to get sugar into the blood stream. The most common grade of HFCS= 1:1 glucose:fructose. "natural sugar"?? Pop-nutrition. - TF


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

brianmcg said:


> This has been going on since coke was invented.
> 
> Also in case you don't know, the purpose of professional sports is to sell products, that is how the players/riders make money. Do you really think that riders like dressing up in neon spandex with logos all over them?


Correct. Pro cycling is basically NASCAR on 2 wheels.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the OP was concerned with the bias towards Coke and against Pepsi.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I think the OP was concerned with the bias towards Coke and against Pepsi.


That's funny! :thumbsup: 

Outside of the USA, Coke and its other line extensions and brands (Diet Coke, Sprite, etc.) dominate PepsiCo in the soft drink market.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> That's funny! :thumbsup:
> 
> Outside of the USA, Coke and its other line extensions and brands (Diet Coke, Sprite, etc.) dominate PepsiCo in the soft drink market.


Tell that to David Beckham, Frank Lampard and KFC.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> What's wrong with HFCS? Recent studies have suggested that a 1:1 ratio of glucose:fructose is the best way to get sugar into the blood stream. The most common grade of HFCS= 1:1 glucose:fructose. "natural sugar"?? Pop-nutrition. - TF


The problem with HFCS is it doesn't taste as good as real sugar. Mmmmmmm, Canadian Coke.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Coke is my drink of choice whenever one of my group rides stops at a gas station.

I don't think it is product placement. I think some of the riders just like it.

Does anyone remember this from a couple of days ago...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...08/tour08/tour085/bettiniphoto_0028748_1_full

It doesn't seem that these guys are as particular as we think.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> When you're bonked out of your mind, nothing beats an ice cold Coke! The riders have been drinking Cokes for a long time, and a lot of them get Cokes in their musettes.


+1E10..

When I'm tired or near bonking on a tough ride a flat coke is heaven. The sugar and caffeine help give you a boost, and it helps settle your stomach. I learned it years ago. I'll often mix coke & water 50/50 when I stop on a long ride.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

funktekk said:


> Coke is my drink of choice whenever one of my group rides stops at a gas station.


Today after our group ride one of my teammates and I stopped at a gas station, I bought a powerade and he bought a coke. Coke packs a lot of carbs and helps with recovery.

Heck, didn't Chris Horner eat a quarter pounder with cheese right before the start of a race?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

ajoc_prez said:


> I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?


i'm sure there are quarter pounders in this team's musette... yet when they ride in france they're called "royale with cheese"...
http://www.amoreevita.com/squdraframe.htm

nothing beats a flat cold coke after a warm ride in sydney. oh, and a piece of vegan slice from the centennial park cafe...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Defizzed Dr Pepper...yummy.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> When I'm tired or near bonking...




The _promise_ of a Wendy's Frosty and a couple Jr. Bacon Cheeseburgers, has gotten me through many a ride.





.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

TurboTurtle said:


> Why would you say that Coke is unhealthy for an endurance athlete?


Coca Cola can definitely be bad for the health of a cyclist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo

-ilan


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

When you're burning 6000 calories a day... you can have the odd Coke without giving a toss about the worthless calories in it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

brianmcg said:


> Do you really think that riders like dressing up in neon spandex with logos all over them?


Yes.......


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

ajoc_prez said:


> I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?


Every time I read a post by you, I'm amazed at what an idiot you are.


----------



## persondude27 (May 14, 2008)

At the top of a climb a few days ago, a rider busted out a coke and chugged it. Since the announcer couldn't say product names, he said, "And it looks like the rider has grabbed a soda pop, of the same variety Boonen likes, if you catch my drift." Or something similar... I wish I could find the YouTube.

The reason that pop gets a bad rap is the carbonation. Excess carbon dioxide in your blood bonds with calcium to form a less-dangerous calcium carbonate. It is then urinated out. Every time you drink a soda, you're peeing away your bones.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

persondude27 said:


> At the top of a climb a few days ago, a rider busted out a coke and chugged it. Since the announcer couldn't say product names, he said, "And it looks like the rider has grabbed a soda pop, of the same variety Boonen likes, if you catch my drift." Or something similar... I wish I could find the YouTube.
> 
> The reason that pop gets a bad rap is the carbonation. Excess carbon dioxide in your blood bonds with calcium to form a less-dangerous calcium carbonate. It is then urinated out. Every time you drink a soda, you're peeing away your bones.


Thanks for your comment about "peeing away your bones".
I'm going to use this phrase to stress my strict 2 sodas a week policy I have place in my house. Hopefully, my kids will thank me for my strict diet regimen when they grow up.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> I noticed that some of the riders are sponsored by Coca Cola and when they are on camera they will get a Coke out and drink it while riding. Does anybody else find it disturbing that such an un-healthy drink has infiltrated a healthy sport like cycling? Will McDonalds soon be passing out Big Mac value meals in the feed zones?



Which riders have coca cola on their jerseys? SHOW ME A PICTURE. I doubt you can.

Actually, I see riders eating Sushi in feed zones.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

persondude27 said:


> The reason that pop gets a bad rap is the carbonation. Excess carbon dioxide in your blood bonds with calcium to form a less-dangerous calcium carbonate. It is then urinated out. Every time you drink a soda, you're peeing away your bones.


But beers OK right?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

This forum needs a "short bus" for threads like this. 

Im sure the OP will throw up some nonsense about the peloton's need for "Going Green" soon. 

THAT should be fun.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> Today after our group ride one of my teammates and I stopped at a gas station, I bought a powerade and he bought a coke. Coke packs a lot of carbs and helps with recovery.
> 
> Heck, didn't Chris Horner eat a quarter pounder with cheese right before the start of a race?


Somewhere past the mid point of our 94km MTB ride yesterday, we ventured off the trails to fuel up at a gas station. Though most riders went for water or gatorade, lo and behold one rider chose a coke.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

For anyone that is a coke-a-holic (like myself), sometimes a cold coke is just the thing. If I made a climb like these guys do, you bet I would want one! Coke has a very distinct flavor like Dr Pepper has a very distinct flavor.

I love coke, but it's a once a week thing now. I did have three this weekend as it was my birthday.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

First of all its a good question. If anybody even has the slightest clue about nutrition and kids in this country, you know that soda pop is basically a major player in childhood obesity (just for starters). So dont sugar coat it! (no pun) Coke is yummy, heck I drink it myself, but it is categorically horrible for your health. At least get the HFCS out of it. I think its not too much to ask that high profile athletes dont drink this crap WHILE they are competing. And another thing, there are 10,000 ways to get a shot of sugar (regular sugar) and caffeine without drinking a coke. Doctors call it "Diabetes in a can" for a reason. Next time you drink a root beer or a coke, look at the label, then pick up a milky way and look at that label. You are much better off eating 3 or 4 candy bars than 3 or 4 cokes a day. Most people would look at you like a kook if you ate candy all day, but not soda. Its weird. Do whatever you want, but dont pretend its not what it is.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

bigmig19 said:


> First of all its a good question. If anybody even has the slightest clue about nutrition and kids in this country, you know that soda pop is basically a major player in childhood obesity (just for starters). So dont sugar coat it! (no pun) Coke is yummy, heck I drink it myself, but it is categorically horrible for your health. At least get the HFCS out of it. I think its not too much to ask that high profile athletes dont drink this crap WHILE they are competing. And another thing, there are 10,000 ways to get a shot of sugar (regular sugar) and caffeine without drinking a coke. Doctors call it "Diabetes in a can" for a reason. Next time you drink a root beer or a coke, look at the label, then pick up a milky way and look at that label. You are much better off eating 3 or 4 candy bars than 3 or 4 cokes a day. Most people would look at you like a kook if you ate candy all day, but not soda. Its weird. Do whatever you want, but dont pretend its not what it is.


Lighten up Francis! 

The TDF riders have been drinking 6 oz flat cokes for years, it's almost a tradition. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say thatthose guys are still pretty healthy. Yes there are health and nutritional problems everywhere but you can't blame it on a TDF rider drinking it while competing. I don't drink them very often myself but on a self supported century I do it 90% of the time. Sometimes it's nice to have a 'comfort' food instead of cytomax and a power bar.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

ilan said:


> Coca Cola can definitely be bad for the health of a cyclist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo
> 
> -ilan


It was the riders falt not Coca Cola


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Again, context! Drinking the stuff wont kill you, but dont poo poo someone asking a dam good question about elite athletes drinking quite possibly the worst drink (soda pop not just coke) ever known on TV. The research is pretty clear on this one. Im just saying, if you are a pro, and you are on TV, just pick somethin else, please, there is plenty of ways to get sugar and caffeine without setting a terrible example. If you are a fat asz, I dont concern myself quite as much. Granted, it would be nice if people started drinking some coke AND riding 2 or 3 hundred miles a week, but that aint an option at least in the U.S.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

cogswell23 said:


> Every time I read a post by you, I'm amazed at what an idiot you are.


ouch! That sure wasn't very friendly. Now go sit in the corner until you can play nice with others.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Again, context! Drinking the stuff wont kill you, but dont poo poo someone asking a dam good question about elite athletes drinking quite possibly the worst drink (soda pop not just coke) ever known on TV. The research is pretty clear on this one. Im just saying, if you are a pro, and you are on TV, just pick somethin else, please, there is plenty of ways to get sugar and caffeine without setting a terrible example. If you are a fat asz, I dont concern myself quite as much. Granted, it would be nice if people started drinking some coke AND riding 2 or 3 hundred miles a week, but that aint an option at least in the U.S.


I am incapable of making a decision on my own and do whatever the people on TV tell me to do.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

on a long ride I loves me a cold Coke and maybe even a Snickers.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> on a long ride I loves me a cold Coke and maybe even a Snickers.


That's a great combo, except make it a cherry coke!


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRYeqGZRo9Q

Insert your favorite cyclist and pro cyclist's job description, and you get the idea.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> First of all its a good question. If anybody even has the slightest clue about nutrition and kids in this country, you know that soda pop is basically a major player in childhood obesity (just for starters). So dont sugar coat it! (no pun) Coke is yummy, heck I drink it myself, but it is categorically horrible for your health. At least get the HFCS out of it. I think its not too much to ask that high profile athletes dont drink this crap WHILE they are competing. And another thing, there are 10,000 ways to get a shot of sugar (regular sugar) and caffeine without drinking a coke. Doctors call it "Diabetes in a can" for a reason. Next time you drink a root beer or a coke, look at the label, then pick up a milky way and look at that label. You are much better off eating 3 or 4 candy bars than 3 or 4 cokes a day. Most people would look at you like a kook if you ate candy all day, but not soda. Its weird. Do whatever you want, but dont pretend its not what it is.


You need a coke, my boy...with a LOT of RUM in it.

Lighten up.....you sound like one of those rubes who want to ban smoking in movies.

"Oh no.....I saw Lance gulp a coke and DiNiro puff a Marlboro. Im DOOMED!!!!"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> (a) At least get the HFCS out of it.
> (b)I think its not too much to ask that high profile athletes dont drink this crap WHILE they are competing.
> (c) Next time you drink a root beer or a coke, look at the label, then pick up a milky way and look at that label. You are much better off eating 3 or 4 candy bars than 3 or 4 cokes a day.


(a) do they even use corn in french coke?
(b) yeah because it's so much more healthy to chew open the gu pack and swallow the sirup. 
(c) and that is why they drink coke instead of eating milky ways (besides the fact the MW would be disgusting in the jersey)


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

tkavan01 said:


> you can get kosher coke in the states, it's made with sugar cane, tastes better and is better for you... have to wait for the jewish holidays to get it though...


Or just get it on the black market in texas.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

de-fizz coke has keped me going in the middle of the night when running the Leadville 100 +++++1


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

how does one de-fizz this wonderful drink? besides the obvious (unsecrew the cap you big dope) or in my kid's case, just losing the cap and putting the bottle back in the fridge...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> Again, context! Drinking the stuff wont kill you, but dont poo poo someone asking a dam good question about elite athletes drinking quite possibly the worst drink (soda pop not just coke) ever known on TV. The research is pretty clear on this one. Im just saying, if you are a pro, and you are on TV, just pick somethin else, please, there is plenty of ways to get sugar and caffeine without setting a terrible example. If you are a fat asz, I dont concern myself quite as much. Granted, it would be nice if people started drinking some coke AND riding 2 or 3 hundred miles a week, but that aint an option at least in the U.S.


I wonder if there are even 10 fat kids in the US actually watching the Tour.

This is a stupid post on a number of levels. Sugar isn't bad for you, it's about portion size.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Ivanhoe said:


> how does one de-fizz this wonderful drink? besides the obvious (unsecrew the cap you big dope) or in my kid's case, just losing the cap and putting the bottle back in the fridge...


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

fantastic- very artsy toe tappin in a Bill Nye sorta way!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

If you're worried about a little soda pop being seen on TV then we better not have any tour coverage at all. There is a good chance of the cameraman catching a frenchman smoking!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Diet Mountain Dew should be the drink of choice. Lots of caffeine without the sugar messing with your metabolism. It's good stuff on a long hot ride.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

dagger said:


> Diet Mountain Dew should be the drink of choice. Lots of caffeine without the sugar messing with your metabolism. It's good stuff on a long hot ride.


"...without the sugar messing with your metabolism." What??? - TF


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I love coke... but because it's fizzier than pepsi. Never really considered using it to charge up for a ride... only afterwards, when I'm having trouble staying awake/focusing.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry, poorly worded. The diet Mt Dew doesnt mess with my short and long chains 


TurboTurtle said:


> "...without the sugar messing with your metabolism." What??? - TF


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I always bring a 6-pack of Coke home from France when I go. 
I love it after a long ride on a hot day. Of course now I've just learned I can get it around the Jewish holidays! Who knew???


----------

